# BIOLOGY on the FE ?



## k2keylargo (Apr 3, 2008)

The NCEES handbook says that 5% of the General afternoon test is on biology - the Lindeburg book has nothing on biology and the $1200 worth of DVD's I bought from Dr. Blank has nothing on bio. I know 2.5% isn't much, but I'd sure like to know what to study. 5% of 120 questions is 6 questions - don't want to miss some easy points, I'll sure need them to make up for my performance in thermo and dynamics.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 4, 2008)

k2keylargo said:


> The NCEES handbook says that 5% of the General afternoon test is on biology - the Lindeburg book has nothing on biology and the $1200 worth of DVD's I bought from Dr. Blank has nothing on bio. I know 2.5% isn't much, but I'd sure like to know what to study. 5% of 120 questions is 6 questions - don't want to miss some easy points, I'll sure need them to make up for my performance in thermo and dynamics.


I think you might want to study up on your math. Where are you getting 2.5%? And aren't the 120 questions in the morning? There are 60 questions in the afternoon, so 5% of 60 is 3 questions.


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2008)

My FERM book had a few chapters on biology.... It was the latest revision when I bought it last year.... Do you have an older revision?

That being said, since I never studied biology after grade 10 I decided I wasn't going to try to learn any of it and skipped it. Three questions or less wasn't worth putting in several hours of study that could be better spent elsewhere... but then again if you are taking the exam in October (which I think I read) you have plenty of time.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah there was Bio on it last year 2 or 3 questions. I remeber one of the questions being a gimme, the other(s) just guessed.


----------



## KnowledgeAcquirer (Apr 4, 2008)

FERM Second Edition, 1st Printing, TOPIC XI: Biology

CH 33: Cellular Biology

CH 34: Toxicology

CH 35: Industrial Hygiene

CH 36: Bioprocessing


----------



## Tark62 (Apr 4, 2008)

NCEES regularly updates the specs for the FE exam. NCEES recently decided to add a section on biology to the exam. So biology material was added to the current edition of the Lindeberg FE Reference Manual (FERM).

If you don't have a current FERM, you can also look in the NCEES FE Supplied Reference Manual, which can be downloaded from NCEES for free. It has a 9-page "Biology" section.


----------



## Katiebug (Apr 4, 2008)

My FE Review Manual (Lindeburg) has a section on biology, as does the EIT Reference Manual from the same author. I have absolutely _no_ intention of spending time on it, though, other than to just page through. I have not taken bio since 10th grade - I never took it as part of my engineering curriculum.

I believe biology is only on the PM general module. I'm still debating taking general versus mechanical for the afternoon, leaning towards mechanical and bio is definitely not on that one! I figure it'd only be 2-3 questions and it's not worth spending hours on it when there are other topics that count for so much more.


----------



## k2keylargo (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I think you might want to study up on your math. Where are you getting 2.5%? And aren't the 120 questions in the morning? There are 60 questions in the afternoon, so 5% of 60 is 3 questions.


Damn, there goes my brain again - Bio is in the PM General, and so it looks like you are right only 3 questions on Bio. Not worth studying for since I've got 4 days 10 hrs 33 minutes to study -

NCEES handbook with the 9 pages on bio - but I only can understand about .01% of it... I'll hope for a gimmie or 3 here.

I thought I had the latest FERM - mine is 6th printing, no edition so I guess it is 1st ed. Hope the rest is pretty close to the new one - but I'd have bought the latest if I knew it was available.

Oh, well, back to trying to figure out diff eq and laplace transforms for the third time... :brickwall:


----------

